# Heating Problem



## wind396 (Jan 9, 2004)

This may be a question that has been asked many times. My wife has taken her 2002 Altima 2.5SL to the dealer several times due to lack of heat. When you stop or slow the car the heater blows cold air. The car never completely warms up. The last time she was in the dealer finally admitted there was a problem, but nothing could be done. I can't believe this or noone North of Florida would buy the car. This morning when it was -2 outside of Boston it was very cols. Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

They said nothing could be done????? I say go to another dealer and have them fix the problem. I'm assuming the car is still under warranty.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

Sounds like a thermostat.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Does the temperature gauge read normal?


----------



## wind396 (Jan 9, 2004)

Ruben said:


> Does the temperature gauge read normal?


Yes. The temperature gauge does read normal and at highway speeds the vents do blow warm air (although not as warm as it does in my son's 1999 Altima. The fact that the air does warm up is why I discounted the thermostat.


----------



## wind396 (Jan 9, 2004)

wind396 said:


> Yes. The temperature gauge does read normal and at highway speeds the vents do blow warm air (although not as warm as it does in my son's 1999 Altima. The fact that the air does warm up is why I discounted the thermostat.


Found the answer on another forum. It is a known problem.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Care to share?


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2004)

*same problem*



wind396 said:


> Found the answer on another forum. It is a known problem.


I'm having the same problem with a '95 Altima. What is the solution? I was thinking about replacing the thermostat.


----------



## bigblueraiders (Jan 29, 2005)

*Heat Problem*



wind396 said:


> Found the answer on another forum. It is a known problem.


You said you found the problem on another website can you please tell me what is wrong, I have had 3 dealers look at it and they have NO anwser. 

Please tell me what is wrong.

Thanks


----------



## kit (Dec 6, 2004)

I have had the same problem.My dealer has check the coolant freezing point and change it (didn't work) adjusted the air control door (didn't work) checked for air in the system (didn't work) then they rev the engine up 150 rpm and it has made a bit of difference. My dealer said the same thing that they (NISSAN) knows about the problem but it can't be fixed :thumbdwn: this is why the 2005 has a all new system I guess and they don't care about us. I don't know where to go next but to a store to buy a bigger jacket


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Check this TSB. http://www.infinitihelp.com/Ownership/Bulletins/Nissan/2002/NTB02-047.htm


----------

